
Virtual Reality Basics - Oatseller
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/virtual-reality-basics,4220.html
======
frsandstone
Does anyone know of a "VR Basics for Programmers" that walks through some
terminology and the problem space?

~~~
Pfhreak
This best practices guide for the Oculus was helpful for me:
[https://developer.oculus.com/documentation/intro-
vr/latest/c...](https://developer.oculus.com/documentation/intro-
vr/latest/concepts/bp_intro/)

It covers a lot of the concepts and what actions the developer can take to
minimize (or exacerbate) problems with VR.

------
cma
Unfortunate field-of-view picture; that was a still of a much-discussed error
in the Oculus Kickstarter video :).

------
kordless
VR needs high immutability to minimize suffering of its inhabitants.

------
chatmasta
tomshardware gives me nostalgia to the days of building my first computer...
good to see it's still pushing the forefront of hardware education :)

